# Solved: Convert MPEG4 to MPEG2



## mburrows (May 12, 2005)

I have several MPEG4 files that I need to convert to MPEG2. Could anyone advise of what software would be best for this conversion? 

Thanks!


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a free MP4 to AVI converter from sourceforge if you just want to convert the MP4 into a more manageable format to use in Windows

http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp4cam2avi/


----------

